

Show HN: A career-aware course recommendation engine - michaelq
http://courseforward.com

======
PeterWhittaker
Intriguing, but currently only useful for developers and designers. The
closest match to my "next step" is marketing, which is "coming soon" (as are a
number of areas I don't care about, including accounting, insurance, finance,
and human resources).

Notably missing, IM(NS)HO, are "management", "senior management", "corporate
strategy", "executive management", etc. Also missing are "operations",
"operations management", "service management", "project management", etc.

FYI, I chose "marketing" because product management and its service equivalent
(defining and validating products and services, planning roadmaps, and working
with marketing communications and sales support, etc.) were likely to be the
closest to where I am and where I am heading (corporate strategy, executive
management, etc.).

BUT! I think the biggest missing category was "QA": Perhaps others would see
such a thing, but since I saw "mobile", "design", and a number of other areas
that have little to no relevance, I was surprised to see neither QA (related
to development, design, and mobile) nor security nor identity management work
(basically what I have spent the last 25+ years doing).

------
ameister14
You guys need to really work on a couple things with this. First, are the job
salaries pulled based on geographic location, or overall? That makes a huge
difference.

Second, once I sign in through linkedin, I have no idea what to do next.
You've successfully gotten me to understand that my profile is 25% complete,
but the helpful introduction and flow towards initial registration is now
nowhere to be found. I need some text here to show me what to do. "Pick a
career path" or something similar would even be helpful.

I then have to click on the jobs in the field I choose, but nothing tells me I
need to do that either. A CTA there would be really helpful.

So, I chose my job and entered my skills. Then, when I wanted to go back, I
figured out how to do that, but afterwards I was back to 25% complete; so now
I have a different idea of what the 25% stands for.

This is a really awesome idea, and could be really successful, but you've got
to give the user some guidance since the UX isn't standard.

~~~
michaelq
Thanks for your feedback! I just pushed a few changes to address some of these
UX shortcomings. I plan to persist things at every step of the account
creation wizard. Hopefully that will reduce astonishment.

The job salaries are US-wide median. Many computer science and data science
jobs are in large costal cities where the cost of living is higher, so these
salary figures are more in line with what you'd get in SF or NY.

~~~
ameister14
Hey, you guys are about 2 blocks from my apartment it seems like; if you need
someone to beta things out or give a hand with something, let me know; my
email is my HN logon @gmail.

------
fvinci
This is cool but...you've got courses listed as free but when I go to the
course they're asking for money ([https://www.udemy.com/introduction-to-
bootstrap-3/?affcode=E...](https://www.udemy.com/introduction-to-
bootstrap-3/?affcode=E0IYeF5RR3YIUQ==))

~~~
michaelq
Thanks for catching this. We are constantly scraping like 30 course providers
on a weekly basis. A lot of Udemy courses start out free to attract attention,
then start charging. I'll get this fixed!

------
kuczeruk
Looks pretty solid

------
jjyoung135
Will definitely use this to learn web dev. Thank you!

------
ajvb
This is a very cool idea. Execution is good as well.

